# Carl OVERLOAD



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I haven't posted pics in a looong time!!





















Chewing on a water bottle…










“Don’t take it from me…”










*GASP*










Carl and his new favorite toy. Did anyone watch Magic School Bus? (Or read the book?) Well anyways, they had a lizard named Liz. This is the Beanie Baby.


















My little sun-bather


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

All bundled up









In time-out









Eating a Dingo









“Okay, enough pictures”


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Those are cute!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

"Take it OFF!"








I forgot to add pictures of Carl's new shirt! $2.50 from Target (they have really good deals going on right now in their "dollar" section)


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

What a cutie.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

AWW what a cutie!! i love his collar, so handsome. 

Bear has that same shirt...gotta love target!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah Katie!!!!!!!! Carl pictures! Can't get enough. ((((((((((((((((Carl)))))))))))))))) He reminds me so much of Buford, I think their temperment is a lot alike. Sure you don't need me to babysit him? Bet he'd be famous friends with my boys. 

These are great as always. He's such a funny fella. I just adore him.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, thanks for sharing all those great pics! I love the chis-napping-in-the-sun pics!!


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

I love Carls ears!!!

What a sweetie.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWWWW Carl :love7:


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

i guess Carl and Tofu can be twin  Tofu has the same polo shirt too, from Target.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh Carl! You are such a handsome dude, I just want to give you a big hug.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Awww what a cutie! I love his shirt  I need to go to Target.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG Carl is so funny! I love the pics Katie! Especially the one where he's trying to get the shirt off! LOL!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I just love Carl! He's such a ham! Carl takes such fantastic pictures, you would think he's a celebrity!! LOL!!! Can never get too much of Carl. Can't wait til the next round of pictures!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

carl has the greatest expressions  i love your overloads


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww hes such a cutie


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Carl is, and always has been, one of my favorite little guys! He is so funny in his pictures he must have the greatest personality!


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Carl is too cool! And that polo is sweet, I'm gonna have to check out Target tommorow to pick one up for Tyson if they're available. 

Is Carl part pom?


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Love me some Carl!! He's just precious--those little expressions!! Such a photogenic little dude!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

ahhhh carl, one of my favourite guys!!!! everytime i look at pics of him i usually call over my bf,andrew-he loves carl too!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Carl is so cute!  I love the pics of the sunlight hitting him :love5:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

carl is a cutie. He loves the camera. I love the one with him holding the crushed water bottle.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Tara* said:


> ahhhh carl, one of my favourite guys!!!! everytime i look at pics of him i usually call over my bf,andrew-he loves carl too!


Hehe. Mike looks at Carl pics and stuff with me too. We LOVED the video of him whining for the bottle that time!!


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

Carl takes the best pics! So handsome.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Geez I love Carl!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Carl is unequivocally one of the top dogs on the chi-people forum! I just love him.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

chis rule said:


> Carl is unequivocally one of the top dogs on the chi-people forum! I just love him.


I totally agree. I'm starting a poll!! LOL!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut I can't remember how to make a poll. LOL! SOMEONE START A CARL POLL!! Make it say something like, "Is Carl one of your very favorites here? - YES or NO" I'm so curious to see what percentage of us are huge Carl Fans.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i bet there are alot of Carl fans here he is one of my faves


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Chloe* said:


> i bet there are alot of Carl fans here he is one of my faves


Me too! I just adore Carl!!


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Maybe Carl should start his own fan club!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Carl should start his own fanclub! LOL!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lol


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I just LOVE Carl. he just has that happy-go-lucky look to him and he seems like so MUCH fun!

ps. I have that same shirt for blackjack, I got a xsmall but it is baggy on him, I'll have to post a pic of him in it.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Carl for President!~!! Buford for Vice President! LOL


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh yes Bu would HAVE to be Carl's vice president!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL  Lez see... what party would they be runnin' for!?


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ooh Ooh!! Can Marley be the treasurer!? LOL!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well who else! It's O.K. by Bu, but of course he's just the veep.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL!  ok.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

The President approves.
Marley would make a wonderful treasurer.

hahaha


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

We're all the biggest dorks....lol


----------

